# VZ Visual Voicemail + Jelly Bean



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone know why Verizon's Visual Voicemail app just hangs on "Checking account status"? I am running the nightly builds of Bugless Beast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Because Verizon login isn't updated for Jelly Bean. No Verizon apps have worked for me accept nfl mobile.


----------



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> Because Verizon login isn't updated for Jelly Bean. No Verizon apps have worked for me accept nfl mobile.


Just another reason why I will be glad when the OTA of Jelly Bean drops for us like it has for HSPA devices.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

TuxDroid said:


> Just another reason why I will be glad when the OTA of Jelly Bean drops for us like it has for HSPA devices.


You'll be waiting for awhile. At least a month but I'm leaning towards 2 months.


----------



## txyaloo (Oct 25, 2011)

Why would you pay VZW for VVM when Google Voice can do the same thing, better, and for free?


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

My VZW vvm is flawless when restored from titanium

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

txyaloo said:


> Why would you pay VZW for VVM when Google Voice can do the same thing, better, and for free?


This


----------



## auraspeed (Aug 22, 2011)

All my VZW apps work fine on JB...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 111883 (Jul 13, 2012)

I would use Google voice it works with the call log just go into the google voice app set up a and do the set up then in the google voice settings turn on Voice Mail Display, and to make google voice your voice mail on Verizon just type *71(google voice number here) and call forwarding will be set up (don't forget to set a greeting in google voice) then in the phone settings in voice mail have it say my carrier under service then hit setup and change your voice mail number to your google voice number. it will changes made then back up to the voice mail settings hit service then hit google voice if it says no changes were made then your good


----------



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

auraspeed said:


> All my VZW apps work fine on JB...


Do you have a Verizon login or sso app installed? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpectrumView (Feb 14, 2012)

TuxDroid said:


> Anyone know why Verizon's Visual Voicemail app just hangs on "Checking account status"? I am running the nightly builds of Bugless Beast.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Had the same problem, I tried RootzBoat and it works great. Its a solid ROM and worth a try

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mason_Voorhees (Mar 17, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> Because Verizon login isn't updated for Jelly Bean. No Verizon apps have worked for me accept nfl mobile.


I can't even get NFL mobile to work (running jelly belly 3.4). Not a problem now but once the season starts, this will be a problem. I'm chomping at the bit waiting for JB OTA. My question is, will taking OTA on rooted device cause me problems? Will I be able to get it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## auraspeed (Aug 22, 2011)

TuxDroid said:


> I can't even get NFL mobile to work (running jelly belly 3.4). Not a problem now but once the season starts, this will be a problem. I'm chomping at the bit waiting for JB OTA. My question is, will taking OTA on rooted device cause me problems? Will I be able to get it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes, I'm running Jelly Belly 3.3 and I have the VZW Cliebt Login ID application and all my VZW apps work fine; MyVZW, NFL, and NHL apps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

auraspeed said:


> Yes, I'm running Jelly Belly 3.3 and I have the VZW Cliebt Login ID application and all my VZW apps work fine; MyVZW, NFL, and NHL apps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Can you link that client id app? I can't find it in the market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is the apk.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Here is the apk.


----------



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

I switched to RootzBoat and now visual voicemail works. Tried My Verizon and it said that it requires Verizon Login so I downloaded the apk above. Relaunched My Verizon, it opens Verizon Login, I tried to sign in and it complains that there are no mobile networks. Anyone else seen this? Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## auraspeed (Aug 22, 2011)

TuxDroid said:


> I switched to RootzBoat and now visual voicemail works. Tried My Verizon and it said that it requires Verizon Login so I downloaded the apk above. Relaunched My Verizon, it opens Verizon Login, I tried to sign in and it complains that there are no mobile networks. Anyone else seen this? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You have to be using cellular network only for the first login to register on network, ie, turn off your WiFi .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

